# Nothing Like Watching Times Square on EarthCam While Listening To FDNY-EMS Buses Zooming By The Camera



## FastTrax (May 5, 2021)

Nothing like living the Noo Yawk lifestyle vicariously.

www.earthcam.com/cams/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsrobo1

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/34682

Better then Cable TV.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

It was pretty quiet when I was just there, thank goodness.

The police scanner is a bit interesting though, I'll be stopping by again.

Thanks for the info, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (May 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It was pretty quiet when I was just there, thank goodness.
> 
> The police scanner is a bit interesting though, I'll be stopping by again.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Fast!


Live streaming is the latest rage in remote monitoring of all types of radio communications from A to Z especially if you want to monitor any type of service in your own area without having to buy OTA equipment including antennas that may violate HOA policies, a different area, State or even other Countries. I will post a thread about them in the Earth Science subforum tonight. TTFN.


----------

